# This is a area for Bonsai style plant art! Show us your Unique grow!



## Skillzd (Jun 29, 2016)

hey everyone. I've mentioned in other threads that I grow to have fun and to have personal medicine. My first grow was a bit of a disaster so I couldn't do much. I had mixed an Auto in with them on accident but I should have said screw the auto and did what I wanted to. Anyways. I got my second run almost ready. My Bonsai plant was just put in the flower room a few days ago and waiting to make sure it's female. It came from a bag of blue dream X sour Deisel that was feminized seed. He got like 3 seeds from the whole plant. So should be feminized with Hermie trait maybe. Anyways. 

1. Blue Dream X Sour Diesel
Topped once and one side had trilateral growth so I turned it into a bonsai grow and I am twisting and spiraling both sides as it grows. Nice thick stem so far. I trimmed her up a bit and then next day out her in flower room

2. Is a WHITE WIDOW X BIG BUDS clone
Topped once and I want to also spiral this one in a different way. I'm going to take a paper tow roll. Soak it in antibacterial and and alchol or h202 and then let it dry. I'm going to set it in the middle and spiral both cola tops around the tube together and try to form one giant cola bud with hollow center. It's just for fun. Just concerned about mold so I got the idea to leave it hollow to
Avoid that with air flow thru the center. And the cardboard tube is just temporary until it's formed and growing the pattern I want


I have a few others too but not sure what I'm doing yet with them

And the last pic is what I have flowering and has about 3more weeks until harvest. It's a bit airy but it may get dense enough yet. I've sampled and it has a nice feeling. I love it for morning time. They were originally suppose to be different and Manifolded and bonsai but since I mixed in the auto I couldn't do much. They are but it wasn't done early enough so they are really tall now


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 29, 2016)

Please be respectful in all posts and no drama please. This thread is for fun and for people that love growing fun plants and just being different. 

I will attempt the hardest and most impossible just to see if I can. It amazes me how much you can manipulate these plants and bend and twist to grow them how you want them to grow. It's amazing and I love having fun with it

Again this is just to show everyone what you have unique and to chat with others who like playing around and having a bit of fun on the side too. 

I am not a Proffessional by any means and don't have many years of experience. But I do know how to grow cannabis well and can grow. Some dank buds. But i stopped for years and just started back 
up and getting m the groove again. 

My health is bad and is hard to deal with everything I need to and the growing helps and I also get very busy and type posts in between things so forgive me if my posts are long or not very organized. Sometimes I may rant on about something more than I intended. If it's a long post its because I wanted to say something and the short version would be way to confusing. So forgive me for the lengthy posts from me. Lol


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 29, 2016)

Cool thread. I'm glad you've found something that soothes you. I know I enjoy messing around with my plants and find it gratifying to see them take the shape that you've imagined them becoming. Here's one of my plants. Random bagseed strain from my collection of seeds I've gotten through cannabis club sacks, so I know they're fire whatever they are. Could be anything from a cookies strain to a gelato. This plant was topped down to the third node at about 2 weeks old after growing 5 nodes. I then began what I thought was mainlining, but in reality was just LST(I'm a rook and this is my second grow so I'm learning!). Tied down large fan leaves and rearranged growths with rubber coated plant ties through holes I drilled in the pots to achieve 8 colas. Decided to cut the two smallest, with least expectations for clones. I since tweaked the plant daily and now it is what you see in the fourth pic; A 6 main cola plant that I feel puts my last grow(final pic) to shame in the tidy department. Praying for a female! Thanks!


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 29, 2016)

I guess that would be a LOW STRESS MANIFOLD. lol. Looks like it's healthy and as long as ya have fun doing it and get some decent bud. Then that's the whole point I say. It's supposed to be fun. I just started growing mushrooms and over on the other site all the newbies ask a ton of repeat questions. Some of the more experienced start really getting smart and disrespectful towards them. and it almost sounds like they hate helping people online. So why keep doing it. I'm the type if you don't like something someone said. Than move on to another thread or post. No need to type disrespectful comments. Ya know. It should be about enjoyment and having fun and relaxing in the grow room. Wether it be plants or mushrooms or both. I want to try to grow my shrooms in the same pot as my cannabis one time. Be nice if I got some cannabis buds that made ya trip. Lmao. Not likely tho. But a nice thought.


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 29, 2016)

Damn. I came home today and the cats had gotten in the plant area and playing and broke all my secondary colas off the one plant. I made the kitten bite down on a chunk of bud and flicked her nose a few times. I am so disappointed but atleast it isn't my big beer can bud I'm hoping to be nice and dense. I'll dry and cure these properly since it is 7weeks. And they say 7-8 so I'll see what it's like after I sampled some before by quick drying and tasted and smelled shitty. So hopefully this won't be too bad. Although the there's still nutrients in too


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 29, 2016)

This plant was manifolded out to 8 tops and had no additional training.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> This plant was manifolded out to 8 tops and had no additional training.


That plant is fucking beautiful lol


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice. Which style. Nebula manifold? Looks like Nebulas method but j can't see the branches In really liking nebulas method much better. You get very close to the same results with much less Veg time than Nugbuckets Manny method.


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 30, 2016)

This is a few of the buds my cats knocked down and I harvested early. I tried to save two that was only bent. One was starting to droop still so I cut it. The other is fine and should be ok yet. Here's dry. I put them in my Veg area above a few CFLs. Didn't realize it would dry overnight. Too fast. I should have left it where I had it in the dark 

I also just realized it's not completely dry. So that's good too. Glad it didn't bake the whole way thru. B


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 30, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Very nice. Which style. Nebula manifold? Looks like Nebulas method but j can't see the branches In really liking nebulas method much better. You get very close to the same results with much less Veg time than Nugbuckets Manny method.


I do nugbucket style manifolds. Takes a little bit longer but I don't mind a little extra root growth. I'm also a nerd for symmetry and I can't get Nebulas style to consistently grow even.


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 30, 2016)

I do it mainly depedimg on the plant. Like clones I usually can do the nebula Manifold better because of the way they grow. I'll send you a pic later of the 10 cola clone I have. It's nice and symmetrical. As about as good as it can be I guess. Lol. But for my seed started plant I did it Nugbuckets Manny method 


In my 10cola Clone The stem kind of looks like an old antenna on the roof Lol. It kool tho I love it. 

I have a Thread for Mainlined/Manifolded plants. This is more for Bonsai style plants so don't want newbies things Manifolding is Bonsai style. Lol. Although I'm taking on of my plants k started to manifold and I'm turning it into a Manifolded Bonsai style plant. We're see if it works out how I picture it. The others are so far. 

Next I'm trying the TRUE Bonsai Cannabis plant. It hard because a true Bonsai is more or less a Mini version of the plant and cannabis can be hard to do that with unless you get specific strain with nodes growing 1/4 inch apart. 

Any ideas and advice in keeping my Nodes as close as possible. I don't even want them a full inch between nodes. My goal is 1/4 between nodes so I can get about 6-8nodes on the top and have a nice flat wide thick canopy. It's not meant to yeild a lot. It's made for fun and Beauty. I have a few candidate clones. I will post later and maybe try to take votes on which one to use. Or maybe I'll try it on a few and then pick the best


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2016)

Closest I got, turned out female ended up with about a quarter dry. Really taste stuff, was just a huge bitch to water if you could imagine.. Called the bud s
'Sin' from a pollen chucking of NLxcritical and brothers Grimm c99


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 30, 2016)

Kool idea. That'd be really cool to put holes in the bottom and grow it hydro so it has a bunch of roots hanging out and you could even give him some hair with the roots. Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Kool idea. That'd be really cool to put holes in the bottom and grow it hydro so it has a bunch of roots hanging out and you could even give him some hair with the roots. Lol


It ended up being gnarly tbh.. The roots looked like cracks in his head I kept it in a crown royal bag so the roots where very white still.. I drilled a drain hole in and just top watered but yeah a hydro hybrid would be cool, I dono about getting rockwool of hydrogetron in there ha


----------



## Skillzd (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol. I've started plants in coco. Rinsed them off and now I have it in a homeade mesh pot and I just stuck the roots down thru carefully and I used chunks of foam to cover. It's been working well. I know it's kind of funny but it's what was laying around and I'm always testing out home made methods that u can use. It's growing so
Good I moved it into Its own cabinet with the new LEDs I just got. They are enough for one plant but that's about it. Maybe some clones But I'm going to grow it out in here and start some Basil and rosemary for beside the bed. Helps with breathing at night and wake up feeling great too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3721167
> Closest I got, turned out female ended up with about a quarter dry. Really taste stuff, was just a huge bitch to water if you could imagine.. Called the bud s
> 'Sin' from a pollen chucking of NLxcritical and brothers Grimm c99


place skull inside large bucket, leave bucket in common area of house, fill bucket with water past height of skull opening, keep topping off whenever you walk by it. leave for a few hours until it soaks in plenty. remove skull.

YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a similar skull that I'll be tossing a random auto in. Awesome idea.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes this is something I may have to try itself one day just to say I did it. Lol. It's a kool idea. I used to think the Chia Pet things were hilarious when I was little make a cannabis chia pet skull. Lol.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 11, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Next I'm trying the TRUE Bonsai Cannabis plant. It hard because a true Bonsai is more or less a Mini version of the plant and cannabis can be hard to do that with unless you get specific strain with nodes growing 1/4 inch apart.
> 
> *Any ideas and advice in keeping my Nodes as close as possible*. I don't even want them a full inch between nodes. My goal is 1/4 between nodes so I can get about 6-8nodes on the top and have a nice flat wide thick canopy. It's not meant to yeild a lot. It's made for fun and Beauty. I have a few candidate clones. I will post later and maybe try to take votes on which one to use. Or maybe I'll try it on a few and then pick the best


Yup...Stunt the little thing!

I am currently growing out a World of Seeds Amnesia auto. One of the seed leaves was lost at germ and I thought it would be a goner. It has had near ZERO stretch at the base of the stalk (i.e. seed leafs never got more than a cm from the dirt) and has VERY tight nodes... It is a pain in the ass for me cuz I had planned and LSTing all plants, and I can't even bend the top over yet (or maybe I just to scared of snapping the top off)...In the end I guess I'll just have to pull the stems away and leave it at that, but that isn't going to get me where I want to be with this gal...all that "lettuce" under the top canopy even has it's own secondary canopy underneath, and I REALLY need to get light down into this plant somehow...hell I've had half a notion to flip her on her side lol

Hope this helps.

Here's some pics...to see from start, jump to my current grow in sig...

 

Had uneven first few sets of true leaves and a mutant/deformed leaf here and there due to the unevenness of the stored starches (pre-root "Nutes"):


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Put some supplemental lighting on the sides of that plant. I know it's a pain but t will do wonders when you have a thick canopy like that and don't want to defoliate. I personally love to defoliate. A LOT! Lol. Except for the Bonsai plant I'm attempting. Failed one already I think. I start with clones that o take. They are only a growth shoot about 1inch long tops. I root it. And then when it starts its growth again I can tell if it's tall and lanky. Or short and thick. The short thick ones that look like Mini Trees already are the ones I attempt it with. But growth changed on me overnight and she shot up tall now and not sure if she's a good candidate any more for the Bonsai tree style. I will continue to try tho. I have it under an LED full spectrum a few inches above it 
It's been 10week since I switch to 12-12 Do so I'm thinking it's done. It's nice and dense. I dried another bud the other day and smoked it last night and WOW. I was suprised. I quick dried a few my cats broke off a week ago and it didn't seem that good but I liked it still. And tasted shitty. The bud I dried semi properly and hang for 24hrs. Was potent and tasted yummy And strong spices n pine taste. 
I'm thinking it may not have been the WWxBB and maybe I got a seed mixed in of the Money Maker. I have to look the tastes up again to see. WWxBB shouldn't have any spice or hashish/sage taste I don't think. Cus I'm pretty sure that's why I ordered it cus I don't like it
I'll see when the clone grow out I guess. They should produce buds identical and I got one or two clipping to root. It was a TriFoliate type plant so cloning was a bitch. But I managed one or two that are in Veg for Manifold and Bonsai


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 11, 2016)

No, I would NEVER defoliate an auto, OR a Flowering plant for that matter (shit, I don't even prune anything till I can near blow the damn thing off)....I just don't get that mentality. My buddy had a Legal MMMC grow and I swear he had these 4' plus height Maui Wowie's going and the Buds on both of my SCH's (that won't be ready to chop till end September) have bigger buds on them, cuz he had 3 to 4 spears per plant, and not ONE leaf but two fans per bud and the secondary bud leaves.......THAT's it! I tried to talk him out of it but he just kept complaining that "I can't keep me and my wife supplied..." and says it helps cuz only the buds get any light...Well, when you take all of the little Solar Powered Water Pumps (LEAVES), they may survive, but most DEF will NOT thrive by any stretch of the means....

anyway, sorry: end of rant LOL

Think you wanna try pullin a water leaf off a sprout and give that a go?


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh that's right. Yours in an auto. Sorry. And flowering I only do if buds aren't getting dense. Depends on plant too. It did EXTREMELY well for my one and it's now dense as hell and good nice buds. The other it did the opposite I think. They are so airy you can see thru the buds They are 10weeks now. I don't know wether to just let that one keep going Or cut it down and make it into hash or something. the bad thing is I don't have any plants in flower right behind these so I'm going to have a big gap of nothing. Sux. 

And yeah defoliation isn't taking ALL of the leaves. Just a few. I usually tuck them in or under if I can. But my last two I tried it during flower. Had great results and a huge bid growth spurt after. Did it a second time and my kne plant blew up with density. The other not so much. I stopped with that plant and did one more small one on the good plant and she had a MAssive beer can bid on top. It's a bit smaller now cus I just cut the too lowest buds off and everything else is cut off now so it's just the Top cola now for 1week and then chop Just want to see if it will finish the buds on top that shot out the top of the cola when I defoliated. And I didn't stop the Nutes until 4days ago or so. So for that huge Cola I want it to taste better than it does now with Nutes in and see if those top new buds will fill in a bit. 

What happens if I let it grow for say 4 more week. The plant that is AIRY. Will it get any worse? Or can it only get better? The leaves are starting to yellow now so I'm thinking it won't help much since they are dieing off like they normally do in late flower


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 11, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> I usually tuck them in or under if I can.


Yup, I am one LSTin', leaf tucking fool right now for sure....but I think I got a bug issue and have quarantined the biggest Super Cali Haze I got goin to Mother Nature till I get it sorted out.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

garlic works great for me to deter bugs from the soil and the area period. Hang a bunch in the grow room and shove a few peices into the soil. BUT. Mark them and Remember to take them out a 4weeks before harvest. An elder grower friend of mine has been growing garlic and onions in his Cannabis pots all his life and never has any issues with bugs since. He actually grows it in the edge of the pots. I'm just worried they would taste bad. Lol. But I have done garlic ..and it's worked well but I always make sure to remove a week or two before I stop Nutes too. There's many other herbal remedies too that work well with olants and don't effect them. 

My next experiment is to sterilize/pasturized some Coco coir and start Mushroom Mycellium in it and plant a clone in it too. I want some mushrooms to pop around a nice single cola plant. Thot it would be some kool pics for my journal too
I have mushroom Mycellium startin now. Waiting to see I grow on Agar now and just learning so the plant and mushies will come later when my Mycellium is growing on the agar first


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 11, 2016)

GREAT tip!!! I will do this as a preventative in all future plant pots for sure. And I'll pick up a fresh bulb or two for these gals also. Growing green onion with the MJ from now on LOL wish I'd know THAT b4 I started down this road as I think six at once are too much for me to handle personally...I have produced Quality bud two other times in my life, but never in this Quanity as I should have when it's cured... My six girls were originally intended to be outside, as well (SIPing from marshes through the bottom of the smartpot) but got a good deal on two t5s and went whole hog to get the seedlings into MY first growroom. I can be very OCD, but this grow seems to be outgrowing me to tell the truth lol.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah green onions is what he grew too I think. Scallions Green onions. I imagine regular onions would effect the cannabis taste smell and maybe even growth with the juices of onions if released into soil. Idk. But those are very mild onions. Also there are many herbs you can grow in your grow room too. Rosemary. Basil. Stuff like that will also help. Some more than others. But also will help keep smells down.

I make sprays too out of garlic Rubbing alcohol and rosemary n basil are two of my favs. Smells good and keeps bugs and mosquitos away I don't even use repellant when I'm outside. And they are horrible here. Like if I know I'm going camping I'll eat garlic too. But I rub some garlic cloves all over my skin that shows. Especially my ankles and arms where they bite me the most. They cants stand people who eat garlic and smell of garlic. Lol. Many people can't too so it will repel those pests ass well. Lol

There's 1000s of awesome home remedies so no sense in using more pricey products.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 11, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> I make sprays too out of garlic Rubbing alcohol and rosemary n basil are two of my favs. Smells good and keeps bugs and mosquitos away


OK, Growroom and camping/fishing LIFEHACK lol....I will use the spray, after I rub/squash the dirty little bastards' egg(sacks) that I finally was able to get a good picture of...popping over to post those pics now....

Thanks for all your help...Here and I thought I was helpin' you out

peace, happy grow/scupting!


----------



## HazednConfused (Jul 11, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> This plant was manifolded out to 8 tops and had no additional training.


I saw the way your plant looked and thought it was hella clean the way the buds were in parallel columns so I arranged mine in the same way. Couldn't get the 8 mains but I got 6 lol. I'm going to legit mainline my 2 clones that I have just planted in soil in hopes of achieving 8-10 mains. Do you remember how much you pulled from that plant?


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh and yeah. I was practicing cloning and started having fun taking the tiniest of cutting and rooting them. And now I got a dozen plants in Veg. And I Manifold and Bonsai. So room is limited since one plant produces the same as 2 or more regular plants. I've kept them smaller but I'm sure that will change a bit once they flower. I put one in flower two days ago that it's a clone and it's early to flower but I need something to start so I don't have such a huge Gap between them and no medicine. That sucks but I'll get its timed better now


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3729673 View attachment 3729674


Those are looking pretty kool. I like how you shaped the stems nice and neat. 



HazednConfused said:


> I saw the way your plant looked and thought it was hella clean the way the buds were in parallel columns so I arranged mine in the same way. Couldn't get the 8 mains but I got 6 lol. I'm going to legit mainline my 2 clones that I have just planted in soil in hopes of achieving 8-10 mains. Do you remember how much you pulled from that plant?


I take it since you have 6 you did Nebulas style ? And next time you want to do Nugbuckets mainlining style? Nugbuckets version you can only do 2-4-8-16-32. Nebulas version I have found works great with most clones cus of the way they grow Plus you can do 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10. Whatever. Lol. I have one with 10.
Then I have one with 3 on one side and then the other side has 2 but 2 shoots normal and then the Main turned Whorled Trifoliate kind of. It has growth shoots popping up every where so I can't really say trilateral qaulities yet. Cus it's not really 3 on each node. It's just some randoms popping out. 

Then I have one that I topped once. The one side was growing faster than other so I punched it and where I pinched it a little. A freaking Growth shoot started growing randomly
I think I have a pic. Weird tho cus there was no fan leave. Nothing there. Just where I pinched and it grew a new shoot out and I'm leaving it So I'll have 5 on this after I top again And I'm stopping there with this one. 

I have been very lucky to have such random amazing things happen. I love seeing nature do it thing. Especially when it gets weird. lol.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> OK, Growroom and camping/fishing LIFEHACK lol....I will use the spray, after I rub/squash the dirty little bastards' egg(sacks) that I finally was able to get a good picture of...popping over to post those pics now....
> 
> Thanks for all your help...Here and I thought I was helpin' you out
> 
> peace, happy grow/scupting!



And that's what it's all about. Helping fellow growers out. I stopped using the one forum cus of a guy that was older and paranoid. He once said that there was nothing I could teach him with growing that he probaly didn't already know. He tried to say no offense but I just do t see you being able to tell me anything that will help. Within 24 hrs I commented on a post and mentioned something clearly he didn't know and not once comment from him until he tried bad mouthing me to everyone I love helping people. I love to chat about the plants cus I can't locally. That's asking for jail time. So I chat on here now. I make the point all the time that just cus you have $15,000 into your grow area and grow some awesome cannabis. DOES NOT make YOU a good grower. It make you a person that pays attention and can grow good weed. A good experienced grower in my mind is someone who can grow some amazing cannabis with stuff laying around the house. He can build his own and dial in his grow area without all kinds of gadgets and expensive stuff. He can make do with what he's got and still get good results. That's what I have grown up around and I am blessed to have been given the knowledge that was shared with me. Not just on growing. Everything. The older generation has taught me so many lil tricks plus I'm around this generation and learned the newer styles and tricks too so we have the info and resources it there to be the best we can be.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 11, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Those are looking pretty kool. I like how you shaped the stems nice and neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This happens with me alot when I top..

Some of this tops will reach the hights of the other tops and some not..

If its small shot like the one you have I usualy take it off as it will never make it to the surface.. 

If it was alittle longer i would keep it.

If you remind me tomorrow I can show some pics..

Bub


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok. And yeah it wasn't even that big two days ago. And I took the pic last night. So if it grew from a tiny thing that resemble a Male ball then 24hr i could atleast see the leaves and know it was a shoot by was only a few mm long. And then the third 24hr it grew an inch long. I figured if I top the other one more time. It will be caught up to them by then I bet and I'll have a 5 banger. Lol. I've never seen it just shoot out the side of the stem tho. Crazyness.  
Hell too bad you could FORCE it to do that any spot you want. Right before flower I would make them the whole way up and down the stems and have a sold tree of buds. Lmao. Imagine how that would look If it were possible. 

My favorite is Trifoliate Plants. Or Whorled plants with trilateral features. A trifoliate is suppose to be a plant that has 3 leaves on each leafet. But many refer to Trifoliate when it's 3 branches and 3 bud sites at EACH node. So inside of normal Two. One on each side alternating the whole way up the plant. It's 3 on each node. I love them. They are amazing and I had one and that's the good plant finishing now and is amazing Full thick and bigger than a beer can. Well it was until I sampled some from bottom of the cola. It's done now and ready. Just didn't stop Nutes yet so I was waiting a bit to crop the Main Cola. But it's some good medicine tho

Sorry for the long posts guys. Hard to fit everything in short ones sometimes. And I babble on sometimes too like this. Lol


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3729673 View attachment 3729674


Oh. By the way. Please keep me updated on you plant in the last pic. My plant was done the same exact way. But not as perty. Lol. But I topped it once and the next node down I let grow up into 4 Colas.

Long story short. It didn't work out very good but I'm not sure why yet. And it splits easy to so watch for that or maybe put a support around
it. I started putting scretch tape around it to help keep it from splitting in the first place.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's a sample of the good plant WHITE WIDOW X BIG BUDS. This is the small cola. The other one is beer can size. The main cola. But this one was twice as think and shrunk this much drying. Still has drying to go yet too but it's some potent stuff I know that already.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 12, 2016)

So. I have a few clones that are doing EXTREMELY WELL and growing FAST. But in a very good way. Each node is about an inch apart and each growth shoot is popped up and short. I was thinking of just flowering them cus they will be a solid cola from 2in about soil to the top. However tall they get. But that's if I flower right now while it's 8in tall I know some grow like that. Tons of small plants with huge Colas Some think they can get more yeild that way but i don't see it. Not very Manifolded plants. I may try these two tho and see.

I'll edit in some pics later


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 12, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> And that's what it's all about. Helping fellow growers out. I stopped using the one forum cus of a guy that was older and paranoid. He once said that there was nothing I could teach him with growing that he probaly didn't already know. He tried to say no offense but I just do t see you being able to tell me anything that will help. Within 24 hrs I commented on a post and mentioned something clearly he didn't know and not once comment from him until he tried bad mouthing me to everyone I love helping people. I love to chat about the plants cus I can't locally. That's asking for jail time. So I chat on here now. I make the point all the time that just cus you have $15,000 into your grow area and grow some awesome cannabis. DOES NOT make YOU a good grower. It make you a person that pays attention and can grow good weed. A good experienced grower in my mind is someone who can grow some amazing cannabis with stuff laying around the house. He can build his own and dial in his grow area without all kinds of gadgets and expensive stuff. He can make do with what he's got and still get good results. That's what I have grown up around and I am blessed to have been given the knowledge that was shared with me. Not just on growing. Everything. The older generation has taught me so many lil tricks plus I'm around this generation and learned the newer styles and tricks too so we have the info and resources it there to be the best we can be.


Couldn't have put it better myself...


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks. I've gotten hype about saying that before other places. And my response or come back was that if your bitching about me saying that then ya must mad cus your one of those that spent thousands and still arent getting recognized as a experienced grower. Put the credit where credit is do. If you have thousands into a grow like that. You may be a Proffessional grower. But that doesn't make you the best or the most experienced. I can turn myself into a Proffessional grower tomorrow but that doesn't make me a long time experienced Proffessional. Just allow me to grow Proffessionally with Proffessional grade equipment and products. 

Sorry. I'm don't me ranting. Back on subject!
Show me your weird plants!!!! I really want to see someone who has kept a True Bonsai Cannabis plant going. Or is currently. Short plants with a even flat canopy. Thick stem like a miniature tree. But cannabis tree persay. Lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> I do it mainly depedimg on the plant. Like clones I usually can do the nebula Manifold better because of the way they grow. I'll send you a pic later of the 10 cola clone I have. It's nice and symmetrical. As about as good as it can be I guess. Lol. But for my seed started plant I did it Nugbuckets Manny method
> 
> 
> In my 10cola Clone The stem kind of looks like an old antenna on the roof Lol. It kool tho I love it.
> ...


Ghotst train haze #1 is so far the most branchiest plant ive ever grown. Consistently too everyones gth videos or grow jornals are always extremely branchy. This strain can DEF help wirh your internodal spacing goal.


But also i got to say i love your attitude man. People on that certain shroom forum can be dicks... cough*shroomery cough* but there are some nice ppl there too.
But i agree with u %100 if u don't like helping ppl why even comment on that persons post? Tbh i like helping ppl and thats why i am still around.

I also would have let that plant go atleast 2 more weeks it would have been much denser. Did u use a jewlers loop to examine trics?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Damn. I came home today and the cats had gotten in the plant area and playing and broke all my secondary colas off the one plant. I made the kitten bite down on a chunk of bud and flicked her nose a few times. I am so disappointed but atleast it isn't my big beer can bud I'm hoping to be nice and dense. I'll dry and cure these properly since it is 7weeks. And they say 7-8 so I'll see what it's like after I sampled some before by quick drying and tasted and smelled shitty. So hopefully this won't be too bad. Although the there's still nutrients in too


This is the one i was talking about


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 12, 2016)

Actually. I let it go 10weeks. And the one the cars broke branches off. Those buds were not ready. I have took a few off since that well this past Saturday. And let it dry nice. But it is really potent and dense right now. The picture of the bud is the one that the cars bent over and I tried to keep it going but it stunned it too much The Makn cola is the biggest of course and I may let it go longer yet. I didn't chop the whole plant yet. Just everything except the Main Cola. It has some new bud growth on top as well so I want to try to get those to finaih too if I can. And I also hate the couch lock feeling and you get that when you wait to long right? And I used what I had. Magnifying glass loop and i can't see them enough but they were a milky tone 

One more thing. I'm looking for a strain that is incredibly good tasting skunky with a low potency. I love smoking it. And I don't care for getting very high. I can't really. I just don't like being stoned. And I can't smoke cigs anymore. Even a whiff of cigs give me a headache instantly. Brain tumor that seems to only bother me u Dee severe stress and cigs. So I quit imediately. Had to when they make you sick you lose the craving. Anyways. I want to be able to smoke yummy cannabis without the head high so mich
Any recomendatioms? I know Most laugh cus they want potent stuff. So do I. But not all the time. 
I love smoking a tiny bit while working but just the slightest bit too much and I'm feeling like crap. So this is why I want something lighter too


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's what I have in Veg now btw. Lots of kool training going on. Lol. I just like to have fun with shaping them and Manifolding.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jul 14, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> I saw the way your plant looked and thought it was hella clean the way the buds were in parallel columns so I arranged mine in the same way. Couldn't get the 8 mains but I got 6 lol. I'm going to legit mainline my 2 clones that I have just planted in soil in hopes of achieving 8-10 mains. Do you remember how much you pulled from that plant?


Right at about 6 ounces. 3/4 of an ounce per cola.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Right at about 6 ounces. 3/4 of an ounce per cola.


Damn that sounds good to me! I won't pull nearly that much since I'm a new grower and I'm only using 236 cfl watts, while you probably used hps I'm guessing. I have a 55w 3800k cfl, which idk is cool for flowering or what? and a 42w 6500k cool that I can add to up the wattage. But hopefully the arrangement of the tops alone will produce a pretty good yield.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jul 15, 2016)

I have some DIY LED. Actually easier to do than I expected..


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah that's the way to go. DIY led. And if you can't soder or don't know how to use a solder gun for that stuff. You can also buy a bunch of little roach clips and do it that way. But don't drop your light. Lol. I was lucky enough to get a 600w HPS as a barter trade for business services donit worked out great


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 17, 2016)

So I had to chop it at 11weeks It's dense but it's so think and wide that either mold or bugs were starting I seen that and waiting one day I seen how bad it got in one spot after one day so I chopped her. The only thing that was left was the big Makn Cola on it anyways. Here's some pics. I need to get a loop some can see better than this magn. Glass but they were cloudy cream color also Wasn't many trichomes on the bud tho. Wasn't very crystally like it should have been so I think the mold or bugs were the issue there. The other smaller buds were crystally and covered weeks ago when the cars beoke them off. Oh well. Next ones coming thru will be much better


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Skillzd (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice bonsai canidate. Should left a bud on each end and tried to reveg it out and shape the new growth into a Cannabis bonsai Tree. Your would have been a good canidate for that. It takes a reveg usually tho to properly form a "Tree". Yours is great tho. Already looked like a mini tree. Lol. Nice job!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 22, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Nice bonsai canidate. Should left a bud on each end and tried to reveg it out and shape the new growth into a Cannabis bonsai Tree. Your would have been a good canidate for that. It takes a reveg usually tho to properly form a "Tree". Yours is great tho. Already looked like a mini tree. Lol. Nice job!


Nice my bad I should have read more haha I didn't even know that stuff about making a "tree" 

Could you elaborate more on this ?


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 22, 2016)

It's just a hobby. Something fun to do. Search Bonsai trees. The goal with this is to make a cannabis "MINIATURE TREE" It will get a nice super thick base stem with a few branches with a flat canopy of leaves or buds usually. There's many ways and designs and things you can do. It's pretty universal. bonsai style is a wide range now but I consider it MINI TREES more than anything


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 23, 2016)

Well...since the bugs have been taken care of and it looks to be on the mend (still a TOUCHY Little bitch, nute - wise, tho) and has resumed growth and _*finally*_ put out some triches, I'll put my little Super Cali Haze up to show...

7-19: 

7-23:


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 23, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> Yup...Stunt the little thing! I am currently growing out a World of Seeds Amnesia auto...


MAYBE not the advice you should take...I was finally able to LST just prior to two days in the sun...and this is her after those two days. The LST kicked up the othter branches like it should have, BUT..._*stretchy*_, looks like I got a fight on my hands lol I want that bottom canopy to come up and meet the new one, but I am just bending the leggy tops back everyday by hand only, no tie downs...may strip out all that bottom stuff but that is a LAST resort for me

That's her in the foreground:
Amnesia on the left (SCH 1,2 : center,right):
Just the Amnesia:


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice. And yeah. I always try to get the lower stuff to grow up level with the cola buds. Unless I'm Manifolding. Then I don't. But check this out. I'm assuming it's just preflower dis to being a clone. But doesn't this look like Male parts??? It's a Female Clone. Wtf? I o let topped it. Did it Hermie? Or is this female buds forming randomly.cus of being the same age as the mother plant this is actually a week or so from harvest. Idk. Just is looking odd to me


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> ... But check this or. I'm assuming it's just preflower dis to being a clone. But doesn't this look like Male parts??? It's a Female Clone. Wtf? I o let topped it. Did it Hermie?...


...I'm abit confused...check what lol, no pic, dude...anyway , balls will hang _*down*_ from tiny stem coming off a main, and calyx's _*point UP from main or secondary stem, or on either side of a node. *_Oh yeah and pollen sacs are shaped like say a cantaloupe or similar shaped and has NO pointed end, whereas the calyx's are rounded on the bottom with a point pointing up (from where the pistols come out...

Illustration:


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 25, 2016)

The plant is still in Veg. That's what is weird to me. 24hr light. None of the other clones did this and this is not the oldest. So it didn't Hermie on me then but just weird early bud growth. That's what I was afraid ofnis Hermie My eyes are not good enough to see a point or not when they are this small. Lol. One reason why I deal with feminized. My eyes are too bad to sex them early on like that.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)

oh, well then I am pretty sure what you are seeing are the pre-flower calyx's...


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok. I always check on here or somewhere cus my eyes are ok but they don't focus properly so things that small I can easily miss and it's not worth my entire grow being full of seeds. Just easy to put it up here and make sure. Plus it's a clone from a female so it would only be able to Hermie and I've never had one yet with this WWxBB strain. And also got an Afghani that just showed her pistils in a spot or two so I know she's a female now. That was my only seed plant yet


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)

OK now I see u put the picture up...for some reason could not see it when I posted earlier. Yes, I am seeing new leaf clusters just coming out and calyxs... But at the opposite end of the second arrow from the left (an the left side of that end of the arrow) I think there is a slim chance of a ball but not focused enough to tell. Looks like I see a more developed set of leaves hanging down and the suspect is sitting directly on top... another picture, perhaps or someone who knows MJ plant anatomy better than I (amateur status for me on that to tell the truth lol)...I know WHAT they look like but can't see that one well enough ...Yeah think I even saw one calyx popping a pistil on those you pointed out...


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 25, 2016)

This is also the first one I have ever had pre Flower I've just started clones this year tho so I'm sure it's more popular to see with them as there age is same as mother plant so that I understand. Just caught me off guard. Do I have to flower it now tho? It's not really ready for what I was doing with it but I could


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 26, 2016)

Well that's how they ALL started. Tiny ball looki things. By now they are looking more like chatters of calyxes starting. Once they get bigger. It's in my Veg room so no biggy No fan is running ether in t right now. CFLs don't get hot enough to matter so I turned it off yesterday. JUST IN CASE. So it didn't spread pollen everywhere if it is a Hermie starting. I'm waiting to see if it's popping them out as both calyxes AND balls. I've seen pics of it on hermied when they preflower or first show the sex. But I'm thinking it's fine. I may just say screw jt and flower her early. I was going to
Build a Mini SCROG with her. Her lower branches were growing so fast and catching up to the tops I was going to bend her down and shoot them thru a screen for just one plant and may be an odd way of doing it. But I like to play around so figured what the hell.


----------



## Resinhound (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Skillzd (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome. You could easily turn that into a Cannabis Bonsai tree. When you harvest. Leave the lowest buds on the plant and Reveg it. The stem will thicken up like a tree and then usually the second Veg period and Flower will turn it into a true Bonsai tree Sometimes it takes three. But looking at how nice yours is already. I'd say if you re veg it it will for sure end up like a Mini tree. This is an example of what I'm trying to do. A Mini Cannabis Bonsai Tree These are other bonsai plants but this is my goal for cannabis.


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 27, 2016)

I have two Similar to yours that I'm actually going to cut all the top buds off and grow the popcorn buds out so hopefully it will look like a bonsai tree kind of. I'm trying different ways to do it and revegging seems to be the best I've found so far to get the thick trunk type stem


----------



## Budsturbation (Jul 27, 2016)

I wish i still had the pictures but i lost them when i dropped one of my hard drives literally no more than 3 inches. Back when i was running a 150 watt hps i had a room big enough for 4 5 gallon buckets and it just so happened i had a 3 gallon ice cream tub that fit perfectly in the center space.

Which reminds me a helpful hint for anyone looking to source cheap pots is to go to an ice cream shop and ask if they have any empty tubs.

Anyways i did a mixed strain run, bunch of barneys farm strains and nirvana's white castle and i started with about 8 seeds. Lost 2 and another two were just runting it up. IIRC they were liberty haze and tangerine dream from barneys. I dont like killing plants, and like i said that 3 gallon fit perfectly between my other 4 plants that were all growing quite nicely so i decided they could share it.

Then i decided something... sinister
Taking a page out of joseph mengels book i decided to experiment. I had no twins so these two would have to do.

I wanted to see what would happen if i were to intertwine the two plants. Weve seen siamese twins and we've seperated them successfully, but have we ever made them?

I LST'd the main stalks around each other in the best spiral shape i could manage. I did the same with the branches. In the end the two plants ended up staying together through the drying but naturally when you went to break it up the two strains would seperate.

They didnt yeild much and were both about 3/4 of the height of my other 4. 

My favourite part was the subtle distinctions hetween the strains. It would have been a lot cooler to have like a purple strain and a green one and have marble cheddar style weed but there was enough of a difference you could tell where the tange stopped and the liberty haze started.

If i did this again i would experiment with what i guess would be whole plant grafting. Id love to see what would happen if you cut some skin off both plants and joined the cuts together. Could two plants be grafted together as one and not just branches from one growing off another? Would they share root systems? What about the gentic differences and the roles they play in what nutrients the strains want, how they process those nutrients?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is warlock, born on 4/20/16.
She is about 8" tall.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't know why 2 pics popped up...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm going to build a mini castle, and this one plant will wrap the whole thing. I will never flower this. Bonsai trees rule!


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 31, 2016)

Kool. That's a kool start for it. Just wondering. I noticed it sitting on a car seat. Another Motorhome grower maybe ?? Lol. I live in a Motorhome so my front section where the seats and steering wheel is is my grow room. Popped the seats out and it's a perfect space for 600w HPS with 3-6 plants. Was suppose to be 2 seedling 2 in Early Veg. 2 in Veg to flower. 2 in Flower and 2ready to harvest but it I was playing with my clones so much that I got WAAAAYYYY to many for smaller areas. So I may have to flower a couple small plants instead of Manifolding and/or bonsai style just to save the room a bit. I have 4 in there now two medium and two large but with all these clones I don't want to kill them cus I don't like killing a plant at all. But if someone doesn't take them off my hands here then I'll just flower them and get little Colas. Lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was sitting on a chair.
I have a dream To travel in a grow rv one day...


----------



## Skillzd (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah that would be kool. Ya know its I teresteing. If I was a Resident of say Oregon with a liscenes and card for cannabis and lived in an RV. If that's my residence. I should be able to travel everywhere with it. As long as I remain a resident of that state. But nope. Ya know they won't let ya do it


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skillzd said:


> Yeah that would be kool. Ya know its I teresteing. If I was a Resident of say Oregon with a liscenes and card for cannabis and lived in an RV. If that's my residence. I should be able to travel everywhere with it. As long as I remain a resident of that state. But nope. Ya know they won't let ya do it


I like the way you think


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's an update on pics. These are the one I had in veg if showed them before
Almost all of mine are White Widoe x Bmigs Buds
The first one is a 6 Cola but was only topped once that I just was playing around with
Second is the Nugbuckets mainlined to 8 Cola
Third is a clone that I grew using Nebulas method and I have 10! cola on it
Fourth plant is only 4 Cola and is Afghani strain which will be crossed with a Male that I have no clue how it got mixed in. I had blue dream and Jack Herer that turned Male and I think I may have snagged a clone from one and forgot about it. Oh well. I moved it then I cut all the lower stuff off. And out a bag over the male parts left to catch the pollen

So those are all my plants in flower right now. Still early. But should be a nice turn out


----------



## Resinhound (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## NateDerWeise (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey guys,
Here's my bonsai Blackberry Auto at day 75. Grown in a 1L (1/4 gal) fabric pot with organic super soil under 4 x 13w CFLs (2x6500k and 2x3000k). Ended up with 9g dried and cured. Not a huge yield, but it was a fun/pretty little plant with super dense buds.


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice and very pretty buds!


----------



## Skillzd (Aug 10, 2016)

I have one similar. I have to grab pics later but it really is turning into a nice Bonsai tree type. I haven't been able to grow one how I like yet. They stretch too much when I put into
Flower and become tall and lanky This one I have is really nice and I even have twisted a few branches together too and trying to make a mini tree out of it if it cooperates.


----------



## Resinhound (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Skillzd (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice. Very nice


----------



## RoneGrown (Aug 27, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3729673 View attachment 3729674


Finally I've seen someone actually doing what the thread in tails.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 27, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> Finally I've seen someone actually doing what the thread in tails.


Thank you for the kind words sir..

Some more for you..


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

Bonsai "style" and bonsai are different. 


RoneGrown said:


> Finally I've seen someone actually doing what the thread in tails.


What is that? Small plants? 
I posted an actual bonsai cannabis plant a while back, check it out.
I will add one to show what bonsai actually is.
Bending your plants into cool shapes is LST. Bonsai is different.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> View attachment 3767177View attachment 3767178



GREAT LOOKING PLANT BRO...
Do you smoke this or clean with it...??
Honest.. You are just an asshole.. Typical ass hole.. One from alot on this site.. That should be panned.. Just for bien an ass hole! Your kind of ppl cant even say agood word..no you will show up like abig ass hole that came from under the ground to say such stuiped comments..thats your best!
Seriously.. Go die!!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

O


Bubblegum31 said:


> GREAT LOOKING PLANT BRO...
> Do you smoke this or clean with it...??
> Honest.. You are just an asshole.. Typical ass hole.. One from alot on this site.. That should be panned.. Just for bien an ass hole! Your kind of ppl cant even say agood word..no you will show up like abig ass hole that came from under the ground to say such stuiped comments..thats your best!
> Seriously.. Go die!!


LoI


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## RoneGrown (Aug 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> View attachment 3767177View attachment 3767178


I like the style of them bro. But the root mass cannot be healthy in those small plants. Why dont you transplant them and let them grow outThey will probably really look cool


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 28, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> I like the style of them bro. But the root mass cannot be healthy in those small plants. Why dont you transplant them and let them grow outThey will probably really look cool


I'm going to keep it really small, a true bonsai. The roots look awesome, I prune them occasionally as well so they don't get unhealthy. I may up pot in a year or two, but I'm not sure. I know I'm not flowering it for many years.


----------



## RoneGrown (Aug 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm going to keep it really small, a true bonsai. The roots look awesome, I prune them occasionally as well so they don't get unhealthy. I may up pot in a year or two, but I'm not sure. I know I'm not flowering it for many years.


How do you think the flower will turn out after years of veg


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 28, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> How do you think the flower will turn out after years of veg


Probably the same as it would be today, I hope.
I assume it will be fine, because some clone only strains are many years old and as fire as the day they were born.
I could be wrong lol. I may never flower it.


----------



## HazednConfused (Sep 11, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> Cool thread. I'm glad you've found something that soothes you. I know I enjoy messing around with my plants and find it gratifying to see them take the shape that you've imagined them becoming. Here's one of my plants. Random bagseed strain from my collection of seeds I've gotten through cannabis club sacks, so I know they're fire whatever they are. Could be anything from a cookies strain to a gelato. This plant was topped down to the third node at about 2 weeks old after growing 5 nodes. I then began what I thought was mainlining, but in reality was just LST(I'm a rook and this is my second grow so I'm learning!). Tied down large fan leaves and rearranged growths with rubber coated plant ties through holes I drilled in the pots to achieve 8 colas. Decided to cut the two smallest, with least expectations for clones. I since tweaked the plant daily and now it is what you see in the fourth pic; A 6 main cola plant that I feel puts my last grow(final pic) to shame in the tidy department. Praying for a female! Thanks!


The same plant, 74 days later


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 15, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> The same plant, 74 days later


beast


----------



## greendave (Sep 19, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Thank you for the kind words sir..
> Some more for you..
> View attachment 3767152
> View attachment 3767155
> ...


Can you tell me where you got those little white plastic training pieces at and what they are called.Looks AWESOME.Thanks


----------

